# Leiomyosarcoma of uterus



## Tonyj (Apr 23, 2013)

What would be the best dx code for "Leiomyosarcoma of uterus"? I'm leaning toward 171.6 but could 179 be a contender?


----------



## hcg (Apr 26, 2013)

Code 179 is what I used for Leiomyosarcoma of uterus


----------

